# Heading to Vortex Springs tomorrow, any advice?



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So my brother and I are packed up and ready to head out to Vortex springs tomorrow. Never been, don't even know what it looks like. Any advice on where to go, or things to check out? We are going to dive tomorrow, camp, then head back in the morning. We are planning on just throwing up a tent and a couple hammocks for sleeping. 

Thanks
-Josh


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Be ready for a ******* party. Also, bring money...it'll cost you a pretty penny. Get in the water early before it gets stirred up. Finally, lower your expectations. It is basically a training pond. Oh, and don't forget mosquito repellent. Lots of it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bring some fish pellets to hand feed the bass and other critters in the water.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

its cold ass water!!

and yeah dont expect a lot.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, sure you want to go there SpeedoJosh....? 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Water will be around 68 degrees - so if you want to be comfortable you will need a 5 mil or better wetsuit.
There are lots of large carp to look at/feed + freshwater eels if you look.
There can be lots of people ....but other times it is pretty calm.
Just take your time, and explore the basin....there are some neat things to see.
I believe the cave mouth is around 60' deep.
Don't go into the cave area if you are not trained to do so.....divers have been lost - diving past their experience level.....it's also over 100' deep further in.....and dark.
There are some "training" structures in the shallow part of the basin that are safer to poke around in.
Have fun....it will be refreshing on a hot day!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's cold but real fun!!! Hope it ain't too crowded fer ya!


----------

